# Very, very sad news re: Eric Muehlbauer



## Heather (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I'm so sorry to be the messenger of this sad news. This morning, Eric's son, Stefan posted on Facebook that Eric passed away yesterday afternoon. I think most of our members know that he had been battling cancer for the last year or so. 

Eric was one of the very first people that I notified when John and I started the forum - Member #5. As I recall, he'd also been banned over at the other forum and hence was part of the reason we started Slippertalk in the first place. His experience and enthusiasm for orchids was always apparent, as was his sense of humor. He was just an all around nice guy. I cannot begin to express in words how much he will be missed here. 

RIP Eric. 

Here is what his son posted this morning on Facebook. 



> This is Stefan - one of Eric's sons, posting for him.
> Dad passed away yesterday afternoon in the ICU at New York Hospital. He was comfortable and had family with him throughout his last days. This is a huge loss to all who knew and loved him. Dad asked that we post here to let you know, should this happen.
> Please remember Eric for all of the amazing things he was and the wonderful times he had. He lived life to the fullest and had no shortage of passions.
> As a family, we are dealing very privately with this tragic loss. If you would like to do something in his honor, the only thing dad wanted was to be fondly remembered. If you would like to give something to remember him, Dad was passionate about preserving the world around him, and was a supporter of the Nature Conservancy (www.nature.org).


----------



## AdamD (Aug 9, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that. In the short time that I 'knew' him, he was a very upbeat guy, very passionate about orchid growing and conservation. His presence will be greatly missed, as it has been recently. 

I hope that when my time comes, a part of me, my energy, memory, will live on through my plants. That's the best I can hope for personally. I hope the same energy and memory can shine through in what he has left behind. It appears that is the case.

R.I.P. Eric


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 9, 2014)

Deeply sorry for the loss of Eric Muelhbauer. My sympathy to his family and all relatives. He'll be missed.


----------



## Justin (Aug 9, 2014)

very sad to hear this news.


----------



## mormodes (Aug 9, 2014)

RIP Eric. He'll be missed.


----------



## atlantis (Aug 9, 2014)

Sad news. I wish I had more vocabulary to express my condolence to family and friends.


----------



## emydura (Aug 9, 2014)

That is very sad news. I wasn't aware he was sick so this comes as a great shock. Eric was a valuable contributor to this forum so he will be missed by all of us. RIP Eric.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2014)

That is sad. 

I can't add anything that hasn't already been said.

I'll miss him.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 9, 2014)

sorry to hear


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't been here very long, but I've been around enough to know that he was a great contributor to this site. Sad to hear he's gone.


----------



## Carkin (Aug 9, 2014)

What a terrible loss. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Hera (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know he was sick. I think I have one of his plants from the auction. So sad to hear the news.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2014)

I was wondering why I hadn't heard from him about the Paph vietnamense I have for him. He was well known throughout the Paph community and a NYC orchid friend. Thanks for sharing. This is very sad news. RIP.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear about this, didn't know things had gone that far. He was also one of the few people who would regularly reply to posts on the OLD and OGD and would always sign off with what was currently in bloom. His What's fer Dinner posts were always drool-worthy  and I will miss his contributions. I'd hoped to go fishing with him one day ...... God bless his family


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 9, 2014)

I didn't know Eric well, but our occasional online interactions go back to orchid message boards in the mid 1990s, perhaps even to AOL before it truly offered internet access. Nice guy, smart, as crazy about orchids as anyone. The Nature Conservancy is usually first on my list of charitable contributions anyway, and I'm not surprised to learn of Eric's support for it. I'm making an extra donation this weekend. I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 9, 2014)

This is very sad news indeed. Eric was always a great contributor, so positive and willing to share. His absence in his illness has been noticed and he will surely be missed. 
My condolences to his family. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2014)

I am so sorry, and express my condolences to Eric's family. His contributions to this and other orchid forums will live on, but he will be missed.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow!

He will be greatly missed!

My condolences to his family!

RIP Eric!


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2014)

Eric was one of the first posters on ST to welcome me and answer a question
or two via PM. I've missed his presence of late and am so sad that he's
gone.


----------



## Candace (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so saddened to hear the news:<


----------



## papheteer (Aug 10, 2014)

Very sad news. I always enjoyed Eric's posts. RIP Eric..


----------



## Secundino (Aug 10, 2014)

Very sad. My condolences to the family. We will miss and remember Eric.


----------



## gnathaniel (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh no! Such a nice guy, my condolences to his family.


----------



## Stone (Aug 10, 2014)

Extremely sad news. 

R.I.P Eric, you will be missed here.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news. I will miss his contributions.

Ed


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 10, 2014)

Rip Eric!!!! 

You told us these last months that you were seriously ill, sometimes only between the lines! Too bad you did not win this fight even if you were positive some times!! IMO, you will always be one of us, be it through the multitude of your very diverse and interesting posts!! Thanks a lot !!!! 

Eric on the 3rd pic: => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26165

Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 10, 2014)

Condolences to the family...


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 10, 2014)

RIP, Eric


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd like to make a suggestion: the "Slipper Orchid Resource Center" section could be named after Eric's name as a small tribute to his contribution to this forum.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 10, 2014)

So sad. Rest in Peace Eric
Condolences to the family.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 10, 2014)

Sad news......I'll miss Eric and his posts here on ST. Although known primarily as a customer, I always considered him a friend.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> I didn't know Eric well, but our occasional online interactions go back to orchid message boards in the mid 1990s, perhaps even to AOL before it truly offered internet access. Nice guy, smart, as crazy about orchids as anyone. The Nature Conservancy is usually first on my list of charitable contributions anyway, and I'm not surprised to learn of Eric's support for it. I'm making an extra donation this weekend. I encourage others to do the same.



Yes most of us only know of him as a ST contributor, but years ago I also found his presence in more broad horticulture and natural history circles. He touched many.


----------



## bullsie (Aug 10, 2014)

I was saddened. No words can truly describe the loss. But he did leave us his words, his knowledge, a piece of himself. He left us 3800 posts here on Slipper Talk. The last being less than a month ago. I'm warmed that he shared his love of orchids with us.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 10, 2014)

Cancer doesn't know this word, mercy....
R.I.P Eric.


----------



## Ray (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of Eric's passing.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2014)

I am going by the house tomorrow after work and will pass on the condolences.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of many. Especially Eric's family.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 10, 2014)

Such sad news. He will be missed. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you Eric, I would appreciate that very much.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 10, 2014)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2014)

Rest in peace Eric.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 11, 2014)

Condolences to his family. I appreciated all its interventions on the forum.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2014)

I printed out this thread and gave it to the family to show all the support from our members around the world, they were very appreciative. They want to donate most of the collection to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, so I went through the collection and will catalog it within the next couple of days for them. The family only wants to keep 10-20 of the 100+/- plants. If the BBG is not interested, then I will help them move the plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you, Eric -- that is very generous of you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, very nice of you Eric for helping the family and his plants.


----------



## Heather (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 13, 2014)

Transatlantic and alpine hug to the family and friends.

Now, the forthcoming (I hope there will be one) Paph. Memoria Eric Muehlbauer should be stunning.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 11, 2014)

This is so tragic. I haven't been on the forum much this summer and with our computer upgrade at work, the forum doesn't work correctly. I missed this shocking and saddening news. Eric was a very knowledgeable active contributor to the forum I always enjoyed reading what he had to say. I will miss him.
I feel bad poking fun at some of his recents plant threads for being out of focus or wrong color balance when he was probably doing his best just posting I never meet Eric face to face but I hope to get a chance someday in that big greenhouse in the sky. Until then Eric.


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry, Rick...I posted on FB too but obviously didn't reach everyone.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2014)

maybe we should rename the (eric muehlbauer memorial) what's fer dinner thread?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2014)

I ran into Dave, the Head Orchid Curator at the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens at judging last week and they will accept the plants. He is in contact with me and Mrs. Meuhlbauer, so hopefully this will be accomplished soon.


----------



## bullsie (Sep 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I ran into Dave, the Head Orchid Curator at the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens at judging last week and they will accept the plants. He is in contact with me and Mrs. Meuhlbauer, so hopefully this will be accomplished soon.



Job well done!:clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 25, 2014)

You are a true gentleman Eric.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, Eric. It is great to have his collection go somewhere where they will be cared for and appreciated.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2014)

You mean besides my house.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2014)

That, too!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 29, 2014)

Good job, Eric! :clap:


----------



## Heather (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome news!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Good to see Eric's plants will have a good home. I am sure he is smiling about that.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 4, 2014)

So sad to hear this.

Ramon


----------



## Shiva (Oct 5, 2014)

Sad to read this. My sympathy for his family and many friends.


----------



## shadytrake (Oct 6, 2014)

Sympathies and condolences to his family. So sad.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2014)

A thread of great sadness, and hope. My condolences to the family, I wish you strength and support in this very sad and difficult time. 
And NYEric, well done, your involvement provides a sense of hope and future. I bow to you sir!


----------

